# Lesertest: 3 x Enermax Ostrog GT - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (24. April 2013)

Testet und behaltet eines von drei Gaming-Gehäusen von Enermax!

*Enermax Ostrog GT (Variante mit blauen LED-Lüftern):*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der schwarze Midi-Tower für (Micro-)ATX-Hauptplatinen verfügt über eine getönte Acrylglasscheibe, durch welche die verbaute Hardware betrachtet werden kann. Geboten werden außerdem Staubfilter sowie Öffnungen und Halterungen, die das Verstecken und Verlegen der Kabel erleichtern. Das Ostrog GT offeriert außerdem drei 5,25-Zoll-Schächte und acht interne Einbaumöglichkeiten für 3,5-Zoll-Geräte. Für 2,5-Zoll-Datenspeicher stehen zwei Plätze zur Verfügung. Der mobile 2,5-Zoll-Festplattenkäfig kann an mehreren Stellen im Gehäuse verbaut werden. In das Gehäuse passen Grafikkarten der Länge 28,6 cm, bei Bedarf lassen sich aber auch bis zu 41,25 cm lange Erweiterungskarten installieren, indem der obere Festplattenkäfig ausgebaut wird.

Nutzer einer Wasserkühlung können auf zwei gummierte Schlauchdurchführungen an der Rückseite zurückgreifen und bei Bedarf einen 240er- oder 280er-Radiator im Gehäusedeckel verbauen. Luftkühler passen bis zu einer Höhe von 18,53 cm. Das Ostrog GT bietet zahlreiche Möglichkeiten zur Belüftung: Vorinstalliert sind ein 12-cm-Lüfter im Heck sowie zwei 14-cm-Ventilatoren mit blauen LEDs an der Front. Darüber hinaus können im Deckel wahlweise ein 20 oder 23 cm messender Propeller oder zwei Lüfter im 12- oder 14-cm-Format verbaut werden. Des Weiteren ist es möglich, am Boden einen 12-cm-Ventilator und an den Festplattenschächten sogar vier 12-cm-Modelle zu verbauen. Ansschlussseitig kann das Enermax-Gehäuse an der Oberseite mit 2 x USB 3.0, 2 x USB 2.0 und HD Audio aufwarten. Mehr Informationen zum Gaming-Gehäuse Ostrog GT gibt es bei Enermax.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games    Hardware  gibt euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Enermax die  Chance  dazu: Drei  PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, ein Ostrog GT zu testen. Es  stehen drei Exemplare des Gehäuses Ostrog GT in der Variante mit blauen LED-Lüftern zur Verfügung. Nachdem ihr einen  ausführlichen   Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt,  dürft Ihr die   Hardware behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Gehäusen aus, schreibt gerne und  möchtet einen  Test  eines Ostrog GT von Enermax verfassen? Dann bewerbt euch in  diesem  Thread des  PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt  einfach, was genau  ihr  ausprobieren  möchtet und warum ihr euch  besonders gut als  Lesertester  eignet. Gebt  am besten auch an, mit welcher Hardware ihr  das Enermax-Gehäuse nutzen möchtet. Erfahrungen mit PC-Gehäusen  und  vorhandene  Vergleichsprodukte sind natürlich von Vorteil,  außerdem  solltet ihr  eine   Kamera bedienen und gut lesbare Texte  verfassen  können. Wer  noch kein Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist,  muss sich  zunächst  (kostenlos) registrieren.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum    schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,    euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit PC-Gehäusen haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und    endet voraussichtlich am 16.06.2013. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der           vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen   müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware fordert den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester zurück, wenn der Lesertest folgende Anforderungen nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 10.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens zwölf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand     beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von     anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens ein selbst erstellte Grafik    (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.                         

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Montag, dem 6.05.2013, um 12 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## shinobi2611 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Enermax Ostrog GT - hier bewerben!*

Dann mach ich halt mal den Anfang 

Warum sollte man mich als Lesertester auswählen? Zum einen Schreibe ich sehr gerne über alles mögliche wie z.B. kürzlich das Review der Xbox 360 Version von Crysis 3 (was auch eingeschlagen hat wie eine Bombe  )
Zum anderen bin ich ein sehr Technik begeisterter Mensch (trifft glaub ich auf alle hier im Forum zu) und möchte falls ich für den Test gewählt werde gerne das Gehäuse gegen mein Raidmaxx Ninja antreten lassen.

Mit was ich das Enermax Ostrog GT füttere?

Es wird einen AMD Prozessor der Phenom 2 Serie erhalten genauer gesagt den AMD Phenom II x4 965 BE, gekühlt wird dieser mit einem Scythe Shurikien Rev2.
Der Prozessor darf dabei noch auf einem Gigabyte 990FXA UD3 platz nehmen und als Nachbaren 2x 4GB Ram DDR3 von Kingston im 1066Mhz haben.

Damit überhaupt ein Bild kommt wird das Gehäuse mit einer Asus Geforce 660 DCU II OC bestückt. Die Power wird von einem OCZ ModXtreme 600W geliefert.

Mit diesen Komponenten werde ich dann testen wie der Einbau funktioniert, ob er leicht oder schwer ist. Werde zusätzlich vergleichen wie das Material des Gehäuses ist und ob es meinem jetzigen überlegen oder unterlegen ist.

Des weiteren wird die Lautstärke der Gehäuse Lüfter per Ohr  geprüft und ob die Kühlung des Gehäuses gut oder schlecht funktioniert.

Abgerundet wird der Test dann mit einem Fazit inkl. Bilder des Gehäuses mit und ohne Innenleben. 

Derweil fällt mir jetzt nicht mehr ein  aber sollte mich doch noch ein Geistesblitz heute Nacht wecken dann wird das als Zusatz in den Test natürlich mit einfließen.

Das war es dann auch schon soweit. Ich hab echt mal Bock drauf was zu testen 

Gruß Shino


----------



## HairforceOne (24. April 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Enermax Ostrog GT - hier bewerben!*

Auch ich melde mich mal als Interessent.

Ich bin ein sehr Technikbegeisterter Mensch - Täglich surfe ich im Netz, suche Testberichte, lese mir Berichte durch. Das betrifft alle Themengebiete. Sei es Prozessoren, Monitore, Smartphones oder aber eben auch Gehäuse.

In dem Gehäuse wird die unten angegeben Hardware verbaut. Also ein mächtiger CPU-Kühler, eine (wie ich denke) gut vergleichbare Grafikkarte, welche die Abluft in das Gehäuse verteilt um somit nochmals besser die Kühlung prüfen zu können. Da meine CPU starke Abwärme erzeugt, wenn sie unter Last gesetzt wird, ist es natürlich interessant zu beobachten wie gut und schnell das Gehäuse die Luft erneuern kann.

Leider habe ich allerdings keine professionellen Messgeräte hier womit ich Lautstärke und Temperaturen messen kann. Somit müsste ich mich damit auf meine sehr empfindlichen Ohren und den Sensoren meiner verbauten Komponenten verlassen.

Bilder werden natürlich auch gemacht. Dafür steht eine Canon EOS 1100D mit großem Blitzgerät zur Verfügung.

Es wäre mein erster Lesertest den ich vollziehen würde, sodass ich natürlich da noch einige Erfahrungen sammeln muss sowie auch in manchen Gebieten natürlich nicht so professionell Arbeiten kann wie andere. Aber dennoch werde ich mir Mühe geben.

Als Hobby-Autor im großen Stile ist mir Rechtschreibung und Grammatik sehr wichtig. Also kann auf dem sprachlichen Wege nichts schief gehen, wie man gerne sagt.

Ich würde mich mit viel Elan und Freude an den Test setzen und auf diesem Wege auch meine Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich ausweiten wollen.

Grüße Razr


----------



## ProdukttesterShakram (27. April 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Enermax Ostrog GT - hier bewerben!*

Hallo!

Ich möchte mich hiermit für den Produkttest bewerben, denn ich liebe es Produkte zu testen und darüber zu berichten. Bei den meisten Tests mache ich Fotos und beschreibe alles genau bis ins kleinste Detail. Bei sehr lohnenswerten Produkten mache ich auch gerne ein Video dazu, und setze dies dann auf YouTube, nebenbei auch auf FB. Mit meinem neuen, frischen Account habe ich einen Controller getestet den ich selbst gekauft habe. Weitere Produkttests folgen, denn es mach einfach Spaß. Wenn ich auch dieses Produkt von euch testen darf, würde ich mich natürlich sehr freuen und ausfürhrlich berichten! Facebook: Produkttester Shakram (Christian Beyer)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Norden
Christian Beyer


----------



## GxGamer (27. April 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Enermax Ostrog GT - hier bewerben!*

Haste auch einen Link? Ein "Produkttester Shakram" wird nicht gefunden.


----------



## BlueRotation (29. April 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Enermax Ostrog GT - hier bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Produkttest des Enermax Ostrog GT.

Blau und Schwarz - eine wirklich sehr schöne Kombo, aber steckt hinter dem Schein auch Sein?

Gerne werde ich den Midi-Tower auf Herz und Nieren prüfen. Fotos sind bei einem ausführlichen Bericht selbstverständlich.
Es wird viel zu prüfen geben, deswegen zähle ich jetzt gar nicht groß auf was und wie getestet wird (kommt dann im Testbericht).
Jedoch darf schon mal so viel verraten werden: Das angepriesene Patent wird nur der Anfang sein.
Viel Speicherplatz wird benötigt und nicht immer nur auf einer Platte.
Auch in einem Midi-Tower muss ausreichend Platz für alles sein, Kabel sind da gerne mal ein Hindernis.
Ob und in wie fern der Staubschutz sich optimal nennen darf und die Kühlung überhaupt leistet was sie verspricht, 
wird Teil meines Berichtes sein.
Wenn alles zusammen nun auch noch unter möglichst geringem Lärmaufwand zusammen agieren kann, werden sich PCGH und Enermax 
freuen, meinen Bericht zu lesen.
Dennoch, vor Kritik darf nicht zurück geschreckt werden.


----------



## CTC (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Enermax Ostrog GT - hier bewerben!*

Hi,

auch ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Test des Enermax Ostrog GT.

Schon seit längerem informiere ich mich über neuere/andere Gehäusearchitekturen Wobei mir eigentlich die Aspekte des Luftdurchflusses, Kabelmanagement und Positionierung (der HDD's; der Kompoonenten) am wichtigsten wären. Mein Thermaltake Armor ist von den Platzverhältnissen optimal, das Kabelmanagement läßt jedoch, für meine Ansprüche, sehr zu wünsche übrig. Auch mit etlichen Kabelverlängerungen sieht es im Gehäuse nicht aufgeräumt aus. Die Ursache hierfür ist leider die Position der jeweiligen Komponenten.



Momentan sind folgende Komponenten bei mir im Einsatz:
Thermaltake Armor
ASUS P8Z77-V
Intel i5 3570k (inkl.Corsair H60)
16GB Corsair DDR3 1600 XMP


----------



## MotDaD (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Enermax Ostrog GT - hier bewerben!*

Hallo, auch ich möchte mich hiermit als Tester für das Enermax Ostrog GT bewerben.

Ich bin technisch sehr interessiert und baue schon seit meinem 13. Lebensjahr meine PC's selber zusammen (immerhin schon 10 Jahre lang). Zudem habe ich ein Jahr lang in einem kleinen IT-Geschäft gearbeitet und war dort für die Konfiguration und den Zusammenbau von Computern für Privat- und Firmenkunden zuständig.

Momentan studiere ich Medieninformatik, wodurch ich auch über das nötige Know-How zum anfertigen eines Artikels, sowie der benötigten Foto's und Diagramme verfügen sollte.
Um repräsentative Foto's des Gehäuses anfertigen zu können, liegt eine Spiegelreflexkamera vor. Notwendige Tabellen und Diagramme würde ich mit Excel anfertigen.

Meine Hardware sieht wie folgt aus:

Intel Core i7 3820 @ 3,6 Ghz
Thermaltake Frio Advanced
MSI X79A-GD65 8D
8 GB Corsair Vengeance LP @ 1600 Mhz
Asus HD7870 DICu V2 TOP @ 1100 Mhz
1x WD Blue 500GB @ 7200 u/min
1x WD Green 1 TB @ 5400 u/min
Asus PCE-N15 WLan-Karte
LG DVD-Brenner
OCZ ModXStream 600 Watt Netzteil

Diese ganze Hardware sitzt momentan in einem Thermaltake Element G. Hierbei handelt es sich um einen Tower, welcher zwar etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist, jedoch auch auf Gaming-Hardware und High-Airflow ausgelegt ist. Somit stelle ich mir einen Vergleich mit einem modernen Gaming-Tower sehr spannend vor.

Ich würde dem Enermax einem strukturierten Test unterziehen, welchen ich grob wie folgt gliedern würde (Änderungen vorbehalten xD):

1. Verpackung
2. Technische Daten
3. Optischer Gesamteindruck
    3.1 Außenansichten
    3.2 Innenansichten
4. Montage der Hardware
5. Betrieb des Gehäuses
    5.1 Lautstärke
    5.2 Temperaturen
    5.3 Vergleich mit Thermaltake Element G
6. Besonderheiten/Sonstiges
7. Fazit

Das war es dann auch von mir und meinen Vorstellungen eines solchen Test's. Ich hoffe, dass ich für Euch in Frage komme und würde mich sehr freuen einen Test für Euch verfassen zu dürfen !


----------



## Black Buty (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Enermax Ostrog GT - hier bewerben!*

Dann will ich mich auch einmal bewerben:

Ein früher angefangenes Tagebuck konnte ich leider nie zu Ende führen, da mir die Schule zu oft im Weg stand (merkwürdiger Anfang, aber ich finde das muss gesagt werden). Da ich diese nun so gut wie (Zeugnisvergabe Ende Juni) angeschlossen habe, habe ich bis zum Ausbildungsbeginn im August sehr viel Zeit, in der ich, als Technikbegeisterter Mensch, eben jenen Interessen nachgehen kann. 

Meine Schreib- und Sprachweise sollte, durch den Deutsch-LK geprägt, ordentlich ausfallen. Flüchtigkeitsfehler können sich immer einschleichen, das ist ganz klar. Aber nach etwas Abstand zum Geschriebenen erkenne ich auch diese und kann sie entsprechend korrigieren.

Vor dem steigenden Schulstress habe ich neben meinem PC auch sämtliche andere Computer im Haushalt zusammengestellt, von daher ist praktische Erfahrung im Umgang mit Hardware vorhanden.

Um den Testvorgang bildlich festzuhalten wird mich eine GoPro Hero 3 Black Edition unterstützen. Erweist sich die GoPro für Makros als suboptimal habe ich die Möglichkeit auf eine Canon Digital Ixus 80 umzusteigen.

Als Testhardware steht mir ein Gigabyte 790XTA-UD4 mit einem auf 3,6GHz übertakteten AMD Phenom II X4 955 und (noch) 4 Gigabyte Kingston 1333 Mhz Ram zur Verfügung. Die CPU wir von einem recht großen Arctic Cooling Freezer Extreme gekühlt. Für die Grafik ist eine ATI Radeon 5770 im XFX Design verbaut. Die Stromversorgung übernimmt ein blau beleuchtetes Superflower Netzteil mit 500W. Neben einem DVD-Brenner habe ich zur Zeit drei Festplatten in meinem PC verbaut. 

Prozessionelle Messgeräte habe ich leider keine, jedoch war ich bei der Kühloptimierung bisher mit Raumtemperatur-/Badethermometern recht erfolgreich. 

Zum direkten Vergleich steht mit ein altes Medion Gehäuse (ohne genauere Bezeichnung) und ein Xigmmatek Asgard II zur Verfügung.

Dies wäre mein Erster Lesertest, jedoch habe ich schon etliche Test diverser Hardware gelesen und schnell lernfähig.

Mit freundlichen grüßen
Black Buty


----------



## chrissis (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Enermax Ostrog GT - hier bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich würde gerne bei dem Lesertest mitmachen. Ich baue meinen PC grundsätzlich mit erworbenen Einzelteilen zusammen. Zuletzt habe ich im Jahr 2000 einen Komplett-PC erworben und nach-und-nach alle Teile erneuert. Irgendwann musste dann auch mal ein neues Gehäuse her, das ist aber jetzt auch nicht mehr aktuell. Als Mainboard verwende ich aktuell ein MSI B75A-G43, das sollte also passen.

Bei Amazon und ciao habe ich schon Produktrezessionen geschrieben und ich betreibe einen Produkttestbog unter Produkttestblog | Interessante Produkte für Euch getestet. Mir macht es viel Spass mich mit anderen auszutauschen und meine Erfahrungen mitzuteilen. 

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## winner961 (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo 
Ich würde mich gerne bei dem Lesetest bewerben. Denn ich bin ein sehr Technik interessierter Mensch und probier gerne mal was neues aus.

Problem beim Zusammenbau sollte es nicht geben da ich durch den Zusammenbau im Bekanntenkreis viel Erfahrung hab. 

Schreibqualität sollte auch in Ordnung sein und den hohen Ansprüchen genügen. Die Bilder werden von einer Nikon Kamera oder über ein Handy gemacht. 

Meine Testkriterien wären: 
z.B.
 -Einbau der Hardware
 -Lautstärke der verbauten Lüfter
 -Temperaturentwicklung 
 -mögliche Grafikkartenlänge 
 -Möglichkeit einer Wasserkühlungsunterbringung 

Hardware wäre eine Sockel 775 Plattform und dazu eine kleinere Grafikkarte so wie auch eine SSD und be quiet Netzteil.  

Für den Vergleich mit einem Gehäuse wird mir ein Xigmatek Midgard dienen, was früher ein beliebtes Gehäuse war und ich hoffe dadurch zu zeigen ob es sich lohnen würde von einem solchen Gehäuse auf das geteste zu Wechseln. 

Zudem wäre dies mein erster Lesertest für PCGH     .

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich ausgewählt werde. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Maximilian


----------



## JayPy (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Enermax Ostrog GT - hier bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,

auch ich möchte mich hiermit für einen Lesertest des Enermax-Gehäuses bewerben.

Das Zusammenstellen und -bauen eines PCs mache ich schon seit Jahren selbst. Sowohl privat, als auch teilweise als Systemadministrator beruflich. Eine gute und verständliche Schreibe habe ich hoffentlich - jedenfalls haben sich die User in der Firma bisher noch nie über die zahlreichen Dokumentationen und Anleitungen beschwert 

Den Einbau würde ich Schritt für Schritt mit meiner NIKON D3100 dokumentieren.

Während des Tests würde ich u.a. besonderes Augenmerk auf folgende Dinge im Vergleich zu meinem bisherigen Antec-Gehäuse legen:

- die Handhabung beim Zusammenbau
- dem Platzbedarf der Komponenten
- der Verarbeitung des Gehäuses
- der Geräuschentwicklung im Einsatz
- der Temperaturentwicklung

Für mich wäre es zwar der erste Lesertest, aber ich würde mich sehr über die Chance freuen.

Viele Grüße,
Jörn


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Enermax Ostrog GT - hier bewerben!*

Die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet, daher wird der Thread vorübergehend geschlossen. Die Bekanntgabe der Lesertester erfolgt in Kürze.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Enermax Ostrog GT - hier bewerben!*

Bei den drei ausgewählten und bestätigten Lesertestern handelt es sich um 
Razr255 (Bewerbung)
MotDaD (Bewerbung)
Black Buty (Bewerbung)

Die Testphase wurde um eine Woche bis zum 16.06. verlängert, der Thread ist wieder geöffnet.


----------



## HairforceOne (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Enermax Ostrog GT - hier bewerben!*

Du meinst doch sicherlich den 23.06. oder? Weil 16.06. war doch der eigentliche Termin oder steht da bei mir was falsches?


----------



## Skatch (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Enermax Ostrog GT - hier bewerben!*

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.


----------



## shinobi2611 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Enermax Ostrog GT - hier bewerben!*

Leider kein Glück gehabt, aber Glückwunsch an die Gewinner


----------



## Skatch (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Enermax Ostrog GT - hier bewerben!*

Ich hatte meine Bewerbung ein paar Stunden zu spät abgegeben. :-/


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Enermax Ostrog GT - hier bewerben!*



Razr255 schrieb:


> Du meinst doch sicherlich den 23.06. oder? Weil 16.06. war doch der eigentliche Termin oder steht da bei mir was falsches?


Richtig, wie ursprünglich via PN mitgeteilt ist der 23.06. gemeint.


----------



## symbi (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Enermax Ostrog GT - hier bewerben!*

EDIT:

too late für mich^^
Glückwunsch an die Gewinner


----------



## Black Buty (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Enermax Ostrog GT - hier bewerben!*

-hat sich erledigt -


----------



## MotDaD (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Enermax Ostrog GT - hier bewerben!*

Mein Test ist online und ich bin gespannt auf eure Meinung!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/280774-lesertest-enermax-ostrog-gt.html


----------



## Black Buty (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Enermax Ostrog GT - hier bewerben!*

Mein Test ist ebenfalls seit gestern online.


----------



## HairforceOne (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Enermax Ostrog GT - hier bewerben!*

Mein Test verschiebt sich wenn ich Pech habe um ein paar Tage... bei uns ist ein Blitz eingeschlagen und der Router, der Splitter und das Telefon sind tot. :/ Ich bemühe mich aber das ich es bis zum 26. schaffe!

Kurzes EDIT:

Telefon läuft wieder - Internet macht allerdings noch derbe Probleme. Ebenfalls scheint eine von meinen Festplatten was abbekommen zu haben. Ich hänge noch hinterher die Fehler zu entfernen.
@Stephan: Ist meine Mail von Freitag angekommen?
(Sitze nun auf der Arbeit)


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Enermax Ostrog GT - hier bewerben!*

@MotDaD/Black Buty: Danke für das Update in diesem Thread. Es gibt eine News dazu, sobald der dritte Lesertest vorliegt.
@Razr255: Ja, habe ich gesehen. Gib mir dann Bescheid, wenn der Test online ist. Ich hoffe, die Schäden halten sich in Grenzen ...


----------



## HairforceOne (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Enermax Ostrog GT - hier bewerben!*

So! Ich habe mich heute mal nach Feierabend daran gesetzt und ordentlich gemacht und getan.
(Heute Nachmittag war wohl jemand von der Drosselkomm da^^)

Hier ist mein Lesertest: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...75790-lesertest-review-enermax-ostrog-gt.html

Im Forum an sich taucht er noch nicht auf, das verschieben dauert wohl seine Zeit, denke ich. 

Grüße


----------

